# Weekend Boredom = New Enclosure



## Jaycw (Jun 21, 2010)

Had some spare time over the weekend (and a whole bunch of spare foam) so decided to get busy... this was the outcome.


----------



## thals (Jun 21, 2010)

You did a fantastic job, looks great! Spare time well spent


----------



## Funkstaa (Jun 21, 2010)

Freakin awsome!...


----------



## python_dan89 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice mate =)


----------



## the jungle guy (Jun 21, 2010)

well done,


----------



## DragonKells (Jun 21, 2010)

Nothing like bordem to inspire a work of art hey? Looks great


----------



## Jaycw (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks guys  ... Will have to do the bottom enclosure now too , looks like another weekend with the lounge full of foam bits haha


----------



## TassieHerper (Jun 21, 2010)

yep looking great. is that a hide i spy in the bottom right corner?


----------



## Jaycw (Jun 21, 2010)

Yup , few hides scattered around back corner , hid rock in the middle , theres also a hide up on the shelf under the basking light 

Wanting to get cracking on the bottom enclosure soon too ... currently have beardies in there , trying to work out a suitable temporary home for them while I do some landscaping .... Do you think they would be ok in a 50L tub for a day or two ? (could rig up a temp UV/ Heat source with a clip on lamp) does anyone have any better ideas?


----------



## Fangus (Jun 21, 2010)

looks great ..... did you carve all that foam yourself , and paint it ?.... If so that is amazing, tell us ya secret


----------



## Jaycw (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah.... bought a couple of polystyrene sheets from Clarks Rubber (just the 3cm stuff.. think its about 8$ for 1200x600 sheet) ... used some no more nails to glue it all to the back and sides , then took to it with a screw driver and my fingers just ripping out bits and pieces to give it a rocky type look.... Hit it with a heatgun for a couple of seconds to smooth down the little loose bits and pieces... Then just mixed up some cement , did 3 coats (first one is pretty watery , you can go thicker with the next coats)... once it was dry used some acrylic paint (just the cheap stuff from the $2 shop) and then sealed it all with a whole lot of PVA glue... theres a pretty good tutorial thread on here that will give you heaps more detail on making rock walls and hides


----------

